# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #131 Nobility of Feeling.

## Admin

Aphorism #131 Nobility of Feeling.

There is a certain distinction of the soul, a highmindedness prompting to gallant acts, that gives an air of grace to the whole character. It is not found often, for it presupposes great magnanimity. Its chief characteristic is to speak well of an enemy, and to act even better to-wards him. It shines brightest when a chance comes of revenge: not alone does it let the occasion pass, but it improves it by using a complete victory in order to display unexpected generosity. ÂTis a fine stroke of policy, nay, the very acme of statecraft. It makes no pretenceto victory, for it pretends to nothing, and while obtaining its deserts it conceals its merits. 


More...

----------

